# How to remove door window trim



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Getting my 87 QW ready for paint and need to remove the plastic trim that surrounds the top and sides of the door window glass. Anyone ever done this? Don't want to break it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. What needs to come out to remove this piece? How is it attached?


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Anyone ever done this?


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

did you end up getting this done? I was able to get it off when I painted mine, but it was a real b!tch


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Yeah I got it off but a couple of the pieces came apart at the corners. I'll have to use some black silicon adhesive to repair when I get the car back and put it together.


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

lol, not surprisingly enough, same thing happen to mine... I just put them back in without glue... just a brittle car in some spots...meh:banghead:


----------

